# Suche neuen Bildschirm AMD FreeSync +24&quot;+1080p 300-600â‚¬



## Research (11. Juni 2020)

> 1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?


300-600€


> 2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?


Nicht wirklich. EIZO FORIS FS2434


> 3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)


5700XT


> 4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?


Spiele, Office. Shooter, Strategie.


> 5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?


FreeSync2.
+1080p
+24Zoll
Gerne 21:9
Curved?
3-4 Digiatle Eingänge.
Höhenverstellbar, Neigbar.
Event Vesa-Mount.


Gerade mal selber gefiltert,
so richtig wuschig macht mich das jetzt nicht. 
Monitore mit Seitenverhältnis: 21:9/24:10/32:9, Auflösung vertikal: ab 1440 Pixel, Variable Synchronisierung: AMD FreeSync, Grafikanschlüsse: DisplayPort/HDMI, Digitale Eingänge Anzahl: ab 3x, Ergonomie: höhenverstellbar/neigbar, VESA-Halterung: vorh
.

Lohnt sich AMD FreeSync Premium?


----------



## Research (12. Juni 2020)

Push.


----------



## Research (21. Juli 2020)

Push.

Wird nicht besser.

Monitore mit Seitenverhältnis: 21:9/24:10/32:9, Auflösung vertikal: ab 1440 Pixel, Variable Synchronisierung: AMD FreeSync Premium, Grafikanschlüsse: DisplayPort/HDMI, Digitale Eingänge Anzahl: ab 3x, Ergonomie: höhenverstellbar/neigbar, VESA-Halteru

Budget ist jetzt bis 1600€.


----------

